# HELP! lol Dual DDIN Touch Screen "No Signal"



## Mgwalker11 (Jan 2, 2020)

I bought a cheap dual touchscreen radio, and everything I need for the install. I got all the wiring done, and there's no power. After a little bit of research I thought I got it to "turn on" but all I'm getting is a "no signal" screen. Help?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

So, the screen lights up and says "no signal?" That clearly means that it has power. Did you plug in the antenna, have you inserted a CD, have you connected a USB input? If it says "no signal" it's obviously turning on, but it doesn't think it has any input signal, so either you need to send it a signal, it's not wired correctly, or it's broken.


----------



## Joke smith (Jul 10, 2020)

I bought one also it'll say no signal then all of a sudden signal to come in and you'll see the screen pop up and then it pops off and put it in reverse the camera turns on then blinks then Fades out and turns back on I think it's a Walmart thing they're all junk from there


----------



## HazeNCookies (Nov 14, 2020)

Joke smith said:


> I bought one also it'll say no signal then all of a sudden signal to come in and you'll see the screen pop up and then it pops off and put it in reverse the camera turns on then blinks then Fades out and turns back on I think it's a Walmart thing they're all junk from there


did you ever find out why its doing that? . I'm having the exact same problem and can't figure out why


----------



## Paradise (Feb 21, 2021)

HazeNCookies said:


> did you ever find out why its doing that? . I'm having the exact same problem and can't figure out why


----------



## Kalebhru (Mar 20, 2021)

I don’t know if this will work for you but all I had to do was cut the orange wire and it worked


----------



## Hrdr2breathe (Jul 23, 2021)

Mgwalker11 said:


> Bought a cheap dual touchscreen radio, and everything i need for the install. Got all the wiring done, and no power. Little bit of research and thought i got it to "turn on" but all im getting is a "no signal" screen. Help?


I know this is an older post, but after checking a dozen sites and finding no help, got this figured out on our own after having the same problem. Can't speak for everyone but we disconnected the green wire and it instantly loaded right up. Also don't have the orange wire connected (not the orange speaker wire). Having both of those disconnected is what worked for us. Hope this helps other frustrated souls lol.


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2021)

Hrdr2breathe said:


> I know this is an older post, but after checking a dozen sites and finding no help, got this figured out on our own after having the same problem. Can't speak for everyone but we disconnected the green wire and it instantly loaded right up. Also don't have the orange wire connected (not the orange speaker wire). Having both of those disconnected is what worked for us. Hope this helps other frustrated souls lol.







  








20210429_175446.jpg




__
Rcervan2


__
Sep 28, 2021









Hrdr2breathe said:


> I know this is an older post, but after checking a dozen sites and finding no help, got this figured out on our own after having the same problem. Can't speak for everyone but we disconnected the green wire and it instantly loaded right up. Also don't have the orange wire connected (not the orange speaker wire). Having both of those disconnected is what worked for us. Hope this helps other frustrated souls lol.


We ended up cutting all the green wires except the one with a white stripe along with the orange wire. We started with the orange and it didn’t change anything so I would recommend starting with all the green wires and then the orange if needed. #GoodLuck


----------



## G walker (Nov 28, 2021)

As for a lot of Us I started out not knowing what I was doing Google and YouTube how to On type of vehicle and the Model my dual I match the color like I read,see and heard my harness came with a long red wire I was told I didn't need (now thinking I do) and just hook the yellow to red or red red yellow first no power I was getting hot so I paid someone my last $20 he hook up the Yellow red and orange (reverse+) power up I needed an antenna adapter so I just wanted to know if it would come on once I got one I plugged it in came on got sound but said no Signal


----------



## rydadavinci (9 mo ago)

HazeNCookies said:


> did you ever find out why its doing that? . I'm having the exact same problem and can't figure out why


----------



## scook3556 (2 mo ago)

Kalebhru said:


> I don’t know if this will work for you but all I had to do was cut the orange wire and it worked


 My God man. . . . You're right.


----------



## Simpleman (5 d ago)

scook3556 said:


> My God man. . . . You're right.


 This worked for me


Kalebhru said:


> I don’t know if this will work for you but all I had to do was cut the orange wire and it worked


 This worked for me! Thanks buddy!


----------

